# Ram Cichlid cloudy eye



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

So yesterday I noticed that my Ram Cichlid in my 45 gallon hexagon tank had a cloudy right eye. Just an FYI, the filter in this tank was about 5 years old when I replaced it a few months ago. The replacement was done a few weeks after the death of the only other Ram Cichlid in the tank.

The roster of the tank is as follows:
1.) Clown Loach
2.) Koi Angelfish
3.) Koi Angelfish 
4.) Koi Angelfish
5.) Ram Cichlid
6.) Common Pleco
7.) Leopard Bush Fish 
8.) Panda Cory Catfish
9.) Panda Cory Catfish 
10.) Rhombo/Snakeskin Barb
11.) Rhombo/Snakeskin Barb 
12.) Rhombo/Snakeskin Barb 
13.) Madagascar Rainbow Fish 
14.) Madagascar Rainbow Fish 
15.) Madagascar Rainbow Fish

The Ram listed is the one with the cloudy eye. And (I don't know if this matters), but, at about the same time, I also noticed that one of the Cory Catfish had lost an eye. Obviously I assume it was pecked out, but I do not have the slightest idea who dd it. The only aggression I can remember seeing in this tank is the Angelfish fighting amongst each other

Besides getting the water tested and doing a water change, does anyone have any other advice or have any idea who might be guilty in the case of the Cory Catfish's missing eye? Thanks so much as always!


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

How did you go about changing the filter? Cloudy eye is usually caused by water quality issues so considering the tank has been going for 5 years my best guess would be something went wrong when changing filters so you now have a water quality issue. Won't know for sure until the water is tested. As far as the missing catfish eye yeah, it was most likely lost due to aggression but if you didn't see it happen and you normally don't witness any aggression then trying to place the blame is basically just picking at random between the angels/cichlids in the tank. I'd guess the Ram because both they and the Cory are bottom dwellers so they'd run into each other more, but since the angels have been the only ones showing aggression so far it could just as easily be them. Again, if you didn't actually see it and there's no prior behavior as a solid indicator it's just a guessing game


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Have to agree that bad water is the most frequent cause of cloudy eyes in my tanks. When I let down it comes around. changing filters is a suspect point and almost a definite if you do wait and take water to be tested. I need to do it way to often to not have test kits on hand. Which then can bring in the concern about the lost eye. Way to easy to say t was pecked out as it may also have just been the first eye to bad and be lost to disease. Catfish being the hiding sort is an easy one to not notice. Cloudy eye, not noticed will become popeye and then lost eye if one is not watching and checking each fish daily. 
But it s not all gloom and doom because I find cloudy eyes are pretty quick to recover if it is done soon enough. Just getting the water in shape and then I use both Melafix and Pimafix at the same time. They are two "meds" that I find cheap enough and easy enough to use at the first sign of trouble. They do not cause any harm and do often cure the simple stuff. Being cheap enough to not cost more than the fish is also a big factor! 
Can't say the same for lots of the other meds. But sooner if far better than later. 
The best med is good water.


----------



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

I put the new one in with the new carbon that came with it. Then I was told to use the new sponge, but also keep the old sponge in there as well so the old bacteria would carry over. I am unable to get to the store today because of my schedule, so, if you see this message before tomorrow, do you know if there anything I can do tonight before I get the water tested tomorrow? So far I have done a 30% water change last and that was night.

On a side note, the aggression that I spoke about with the Angel Fish usually is them pecking at each other near the face area (I have not seen them peck at the eyes ever, it seems to almost always be around the mouth), but it never really looks like they are causing any damage. Could this just be mating behavior? I ask because I have also noticed that one of the Angels has developed a round shaped protrusion right above its ventral fin.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

Love! It' s a wonderful thing! Just guessing but I might expect them to spend a fair amount of time cleaning and pecking at some site that they have chosen for the eggs to be laid.Any chance you have seen anything like that? 
cichlids tend to often be just a little rough when pairing off. Maybe it is a way to test how big and worthwhile they find each other? 
Some points on carbon, in case this is new? Carbon is great for some things as it does a good job with tiny little holes that will catch smaller stuff like colors, smells even or medicines. But that also means those tiny little holes get filled pretty quick. most say it is usually filled and no much help after a couple weeks. So as you get used to filters, lots of people stop using the carbon and just save it for times when they want something special. Too messing and too much work for full time but good when you have a medicine that is to be used for a time and then you want the get the blue or green color out. Not a bad thing, just more work/expense than many feel they need. Good water changes with water the same PH, etc. and temperature as the tank is really the best. If there is a high level of something like nitrate, taking out 50% of the water will cut the level 50% and that is often a good thing. 
Have you read up on the "nitrogen cycle" and know how that works? That is almost the most important thing to me. That's what the bacteria does but it leaves nitrate and that has to be removed by water changes or used up as fertilizer by live plants.


----------



## JoeLasDome (Apr 2, 2017)

No I haven't noticed anything like that. The setup in the tank is fairly simple, 2 fake plants, a few decorations and a small air stone. Also, I do not know if this matters, but I have seen the protrusion before and have never seen any babies or eggs.

With the Carbon I was always under the impression one should be kept in the filter and replaced about bimonthly (I have been told monthly and also every 3 months depending on the different types I have bought, and the store did acknowledge that there was a difference. Just did not want you to think that different stores told me different amounts of time to keep them in)

I have not read up on it, but I will now. Thanks as always for your help.


----------

